# Aidez moi à trouver le bon tarif



## bidulle (24 Août 2022)

bonjour,

je suis dans une commune ou le nombre d'ass mat diminue, ou les ass mat qui sont encore là ne veulent que des temps plein (ce n'est pas un jugement, il faut bien vivre) perso je préfère les petits contrats (plus facile pour gérer nos rdv perso/famille) et ou j'ai dejà de la demande pour le deuxième trimestre 2023.....

c'est comme pour tout : le loi de l'offre et de la demande.....

du coup, je me demandais si ça n'était pas le moment pour appliquer un tarif un peu plus correct.... sans faire fuir les parents employeurs....

se mettre au plafond caf est impossible dans ma région.....les pe partent en courant.....

mais là je vois beaucoup de maman qui galèrent pour trouver une ass mat par manque de place.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (24 Août 2022)

Je vous dirais ils partent en courant, mais pour aller ou , si ils ont vraiment besoin de vous ils reviendront


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour

On peu difficilement vous aidez avec si peu d infos 
Vous êtes en campagne ou en ville ? 
C est quoi petit contrat pour vous ? ( Nombres d heures)

Les tarifs pratiquer par chez vous ....


----------



## bidulle (24 Août 2022)

je suis en campagne
un petit contrat c'est pour moi 30 h sur 36 à 46 semaines

par chez moi les tarifs vont de 2.50 😭 à 3.00 € de l'heure


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Août 2022)

Travailler pour 2.50 euros de l heure c est hallucinant.

En campagne les tarifs sont quasi toujours plus bas que en ville . 

Vous dite qu il y a beaucoup de demandes vous pouvez essayer entre 3.30 et 3.50


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Août 2022)

A titre personnel, pour un forfait entre 50 h minimum (que je n'accepterai jamais) et jusqu'à à 120 h mensuel, je suis à 5.70 brut de l'heure. Mais je n'accepte pas d'accueil inférieur à un certain nombre d'heures. Je privilégie les accueils en années incomplètes. Idéalement 3 semaines au delà des 5 semaines de congés payés. Mon taux minimum sur ma grille tarifaire pour des accueils supérieurs à 150 h mensuel est à 4.94 brut. J'augmente mes tarifs tous les ans.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Août 2022)

Je complète : je réside dans une commune de 2600 habitants située dans la métropole d'une capitale régionale.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour

C'est le moment de faire valoir votre expérience et d'expliquer à vos potentiels futurs employeurs le coût réel d'une heure ou d'un mois de travail.

Là, vos tarifs..misère.

Dans tous les cas il reste 15% à charge.

On fait de petits calculs juste pour voir :
30h x 46 / 12 =115 heures. X 3.84 brut (mon tarif d'il y a 15 ans). = 441.62 brut et 344 net.

Reste à charge mensuel (environ) 57.17e

Là il s'agit du coût DU SALAIRE et hors IE/ir due UNIQUEMENT lors de la présence de l'enfant.

51.60/115 HEURES = 0.497 cts de coût horaire en reste à charge. Bien sûr c'est approximatif, mais pas très loin du compte.

Imaginons que vous passiez à 4.50€  brut - (pas bysance non plus hein)
115 x 4.50 = 517.50 brut et 404.27 net
 selon mon simulateur pro c'est 89.78e environ cp inclus
0.780e par heure.

Mes calculs sont issus d'un simulateur, il n'est pas à jour,avec les nouveaux plafond cmg, donc les chiffres sont à diminuer.

Pour 4.80e brut on passe à 113 € environ soit encore en dessous d'un euro de reste à charge.

Dans ces calculs sont inclus les cp pour 5 semaines acquises.. 

Qu'en pensez vous ?


Corrigez moi si je fais erreur dans mes calculs ( mais malgré tout, on ne doit pas être bien loin de la réalité.


----------



## Griselda (24 Août 2022)

OK donc dans ton secteur on peut dire qu'une AM trouve normal de gagner par contrat environ
195hX 2.50€net = 487.50€ à 195hX 3€ net = 585€net/mois.
Déjà pour moi IMPOSSIBLE d'accepter de travailler à moins de 3€net de l'h qu'en bien même le calendrier et les horaires sont absolument à ma convenance.
Tu sais donc que tes collègues refusant les contrats à temps partiel, un PE qui refuserait ton offre parce que "trop cher" c'est qu'il aurait trouvé une personne avec qui il aurait négocié un salaire entre 488 et 585€/mois quitte à la payer "pour rien" durant des heures et des semaines dont il n'a pas besoin réellement. Donc si tu ne depasse pas 585€/mois tu ne peux pas être "trop cher" sinon c'est qu'ils te mentent ;-)

Prenons l'exemple d'un 30h/sem sur 36sem/an:
30hX36sem:12mois = 90h
488€ : 90h = 5.42€net! reste à voir si ça ne dépasse pas le plafond CAF mais du coup tu vois bien qu'entre 3€ et 5.42€ tu as largement de la marge pour augmenter ton taux horaire et rester compétitive

Comment est ce que j'établi mon taux horaire?
Je pars du principe que je souhaite travailler principalement 45h/sem sur 46 sem/an (dont une sans solde à MA demande), du lundi au vendredi entre 8h et 18h (ce qui représente déjà une amplitude possible tous contrats confondus de 50h/sem!).
Mon plus petit taux horaire sera de 3.25€net/h à présent donc pour un tel contrat, mon salaire net y compris mes CP fera environ 620€net/mois.
Mon taux horaire sera majoré de 25% si je commence avant 8h ou fini après 18h et ce même pour un contrat en dessous de 45h/sem car c'est celui ci qui élargirait mon amplitude horaire générale.
Une personne qui souhaite un contrat 4 jrs/sem pour seulement 32h/sem sur 40sem/an, etant donné que je ne serais pas en vacances moi même durant ces 6 semaines supplémentaires demandées d'absence perso je n'accepte pas de les retirer et si ça devait être le cas mon taux compenserait la perte. Je calculerai alors 32h/sem sur 46sem/an (libre aux PE de me confier leur enft ou pas) en restant à 3.25€/h je serais à peine à 442€/mois soit 620-442=178€ de perte de salaire. Il serait honnete de couper la poire en 2 en ne perdant que 178/2=89€ et donc gagner au moins 442+89=531€net/mois. A 3.90€net/h. Bien sur je pourrais faire le même calcul en acceptant de retirer les 6 autres semaines annuelles mais pour qu'il soit pertinent pour moi de travailler moins de semaine encore faudrait il que ces semaines off soient à MA demande, moi qui les dispose et sois certaine de pouvoir ne travailler qu'avec des contrats de 40sem/an car si les semaines off ne sont pas prises en même temps pour tous mes contrats, le seul contrat a 40 semaines ne fait que représenter un manque à gagner et absolument pas du temps dispo pour moi. La question va alors être "quelle est ma probabilité de trouver un contrat qui viendrait le completer?", si ma réponse est "aucun" alors je n'ai pas de bonne raison de prendre le risque d'une perte seche.

Voilà, j'espère que ça t'aide à savoir que oh que oui tu peux en acceptant ce type de contrat largement proposer au delà de 3€/h...


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Août 2022)

Sandrine depuis plusieurs post je me tue à écrire qu'il faudrait un minimum national entre 3.30 3.50 euros NET donc je suis bien d'accord avec vous !!! mais apparemment il y a aussi des ass mat qui sont encore au minimum NET une dans mon petit village pratique ce tarif ! aberrant ... en principe nous sommes je pense toutes à 3.00 euros même dans le village plus grand ils ne sont qu'à 3.10 3.20 euros pas bien haut non plus ! mais là je serais d'avis que cette ass mat qui ne prend que des temps partiels par choix prennent plus puisque les ass mat se font rares dans son coin et qu'elles privilégient les temps pleins donc elle peut très certainement prendre plus que 2.50 ou 3.00 net de l'heure pour un temps partiel puisque les PE ne trouvent pas ou alors je n'y comprends plus rien !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Août 2022)

Angele1982 je partage tout à fait ton avis . C est pour cela que j ai proposer à la prostante d essayer de proposer un tarif entre 3.30 et 3.50

Perso je travail pas en dessous de 3.50

Je comprend pas les personnes qui travail au minimum légal 😡


----------



## Pioupiou (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Si je ne trompe pas les 15% de reste  charge c'est si l'employeur ne touche lpas le  plafond de sa tranche de revenu.
Si le salaire dépasse la tranche + 15% cela fait  plus.
Exeeple 302€ de cmg plafond de sa tranche Si le salaire dépasse 302 x 1.15 =347.30 on va dépasser les 15% de reste à charge.
Si je ne me trompe pas les IE sont compris pour reste à charge pour déterminer le montant de la cmg.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Août 2022)

Ok Piou-Piou, c'est d'un compliqué avec Pajemploi...


----------



## Pioupiou (24 Août 2022)

Et pourquoi faire simple quand on peut compliquer.
Le reste à charge sera obligatoirement de 15% si le salaire + ie ne dépasse pas le plafond.
Exemple 
250€ de salaire +50€ IE = 300€ il touchera
300 x 0.85 = 255€ de CMG sur les 302 théorique du plafond


----------



## Lijana (24 Août 2022)

314€ à partir de septembre


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour et bien puisque les collègues préfèrent les temps pleins par chez toi et qu'il y a de la demande .profite pour passer à 3,50 e net si les parents te font remarquer que tu prends plus que tes collègues tu mets en avant ton expérience le fait que tu acceptes des temps partiels et qu'il te faut un salaire pour payer tes factures qui augmentent régulièrement.
Autre chose quand tu auras signé des contrats a 3,50 net de l'heure fais le savoir a tes collègues amies au détour d'une discussion qu'elles se rendent compte que c'est possible.


----------



## nadber (29 Août 2022)

Je travaille dans une grande ville et je demande 4£ d'l'heure surtout pour les contrats enseignants, sinon c'est 3,80 . Ma fille habite un tout petit village et  l'assmat est du coup à 3£ de l'heure. C'est quand même un minimum !!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour 3€n'est pas un minimum acceptable. 

Surtout pour la responsabilité engagée.


----------



## Merlu33 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
nounoucat1, perso ce sont souvent mes collègues, à qui je dis que je  viens de signer un contrat à 4€ de l heures qui me répondent : 


> ha c est bien pour toi, moi je suis a 3.60€ et moi à 3.40 €  quelque soit le contrat tu es trop chère et tant mieux pour toi si tu trouves des contrats a 4€ de l heures ( 48 sem pour 40 h semaines


perso je ne sais plus quel tarif donner en ce moment, j ai eu 5 entretiens et *tous ont dis non, *sur les 5, 3 m ont dit ouvertement que j étais trop chère à4€ et 2  pensent la même chose...
alors bidulle propose le tarif que tu trouves " j*uste" *pour toi et soi toi même.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Merlu indiquez vous le reste à charge lors des entretiens ?


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Août 2022)

Voilà Metal la triste réalité ! les PE vont à la moins chère et là ouvertement ils l'ont bien fait remarquer à Merlu !!! alors on fait quoi et bien on relève le minimum pour tout le monde dans un premier temps ... elle sera bien obligée de baisser au moins ) 3.60 euros puisque les collègues prennent ces tarifs-là c'est vite vu avec les PE qui font toutes les listes d'ass mat !!! ici une prend le minimum donc moins de 3 euros si si çà existe ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Angèle, eh bien heureusement qu'ils sont allés ailleurs ! certains parents se permettent des comparaisons entre les collègues (vérifiables ou pas), pour "marchander" un tarif.
Non, accepter ces tarifs c'est courber l'échine. Tu l'as fait, et je n'ai pas l'impression que tu en es heureuse.
Je ne travaillerais pas à ce tarif, je ne l'ai jamais fait.
J'ai des contrats. Plus élevés en tarif. Et mes employeurs (je ne suis pas à l'abri bien sûr), ne m'ont jamais payée en retard, même ceux qui avait des revenus plus faibles.

On rentre dans un défaut humain, quand c'est gratuit on ne respecte rien.

Demander un tarif low-coast en confiant son enfant non.


----------



## Merlu33 (29 Août 2022)

oui generale matal19 j ai récemment trouver un formulaire oui il y a tous les calcul et le reste a charge après les IE, même avec ca generalematal c est nie-te les PE refusent, certains n ont même pas regarder la feuille. 
un exemple
j ai reçu un PE  à29h pour 45 sem : 7h25 , 4 jours
j ai donc demander 4.50€ net 
soit 489.35€ net   IE 2.86€
restes à charge  42.83€ ou 134.26€ ou 255.87€
est ce que c est le bon calcul?


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors je me penche sur ce post et franchement c’est HALLUCINANT 👎🏼

Si vous avez des demandes AUGMENTER votre tarif horaire. 

Les parents partent en courant mais reviendront inévitablement vers vous. 

Ma copine qui est actuellement en AT professionnel donne ses réponses en JUIN de chaque année 

1️⃣ réponse des crèches enfin données aux familles 

2️⃣ toutes les AM sont complètes car elles ont arrêté les places par des engagements réciproques en février à mai.

Donc elle est non seulement comme nous toutes au plafond MAIS avec 10 SEMAINES DE CP 

La vie quoi !

Et elle a RAISON


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

@Merlu33 

soit 489.35€ net IE 2.86€
restes à charge 42.83€ ou 134.26€ ou 255.87€
est ce que c est le bon calcul?

Le reste à charge dépend des revenus; il y a 3 tranches. Personnellement je n'inclus pas les ie/ir, car c'est toujours aléatoire. 
Reste également le crédit d'impôt qui est de max 1150€ par an 95.83€.
Je ne sais pas comment tu as fait ton calcul donc difficile de savoir si c'est juste ou pas.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

2 familles m’avaient appelé pour PARTIR d’une AM ou c’était « low-cost » comme dit Metal … 

Je leur ai répondu que dans ma commune c’était le maximum de Pajemploi et 6€ en IE et IN 

Et bien ils ont acquiescé et voulaient absolument une place.

J’ai gardé leur phone SI une place se libérait. 

Donc le low-cost si justifié… OK mais pas chez moi …. J’estime que c’est le luxe et ça mérite le prix. 

Rien à voir avec la crèche où ils dorment tous ensemble, la nourriture sûrement pas « du fait maison », etc etc


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

En + le CRÉDIT D’IMPÔT sera viré TOUS LES MOIS sur le compte de l’employeur à partir du 1er Janvier 2023.

Donc il faut arrêter les conneries. 

Eux ils sont bien augmentés et s’ils travaillent dans une grande entreprise, ils ont la PRIME MACRON !


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Donc je n’ai AUCUN SCRUPULE
Jusqu’à 6.000€ ! 

« La prime de partage de la valeur remplace la prime exceptionnelle de pouvoir d'achat dite « prime Macron » ou « PEPA  », selon le même principe : exonération de charges sociales pour encourager les entreprises à la verser à leurs salariés, et exonération d'impôt pour les salariés qui la reçoivent, sous certaines conditions. _Service-Public.fr_vous en explique le fonctionnement.
Avec effet rétroactif à compter du 1er juillet 2022, et jusqu'au 31 décembre 2023, la nouvelle prime de partage de la valeur (PPV) remplace la prime exceptionnelle de pouvoir d'achat dite « prime Macron », selon les dispositions définies aux articles 1 à 8 de la loi du 16 août 2022 portant mesures d'urgence pour la protection du pouvoir d'achat. Cette prime annuelle n'est pas obligatoire, elle peut être versée par tout employeur qui le souhaite, jusqu'à 3 000 € sans conditions, et jusqu'à 6 000 € sous conditions de dispositif d'intéressement ou de participation »


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

@Chantou1 

Toutes les entreprises ne versent pas la prime Macron. Mon mari travaille dans un grand groupe allemand, pas vu de prime. Je les trouverais sympas ces 3000€. Je sais déjà quoi en faire.


----------



## Griselda (29 Août 2022)

Idem, le mien aussi travail dans une grosse entreprise et pas vu de prime macron ni même d'indemnité pour compenser les frais du au télétravail. Et encore y a t il fallut se bagarrer pour faire entendre que le teletravail n'avait pas à être fait avec le materiel personnel...bref...


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Mes employeurs travaillent chez LVMH, TOTAL, etc donc ne s’en vantent pas, mais je le sais.

Et ENGIE je ne t’en parle même pas pour les GRANDS patrons …


----------



## B29 (29 Août 2022)

Les parents oublient aussi qu'ils ont un crédit d'impôts.
Je trouve normal qu'il reste un "reste à charge "
un enfant c'est pas gratuit. En France nous avons de la chance, nous avons beaucoup d'aides, si demain tout s'arrête ils font comment pour s'occuper de leurs enfants. Ils devront arrêter de travailler et pour certains rester h24 evec leur progéniture et bien ce n'est pas gagné quand je vois certains qui ne sont guère pressés de venir les chercher.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

J’ai eu un parent qui était venu me voir et je lui avais donné à l’époque 5€ pour IN et il m’avait dit « qu’est-ce qui justifie ces 5€ »

Non seulement je lui avais répondu mais surtout j’avais abrégé vitesse grand V l’entretien.

Il a eu grosse galère pour trouver … car il n’a PAS trouvé … tu envoies des vannes à la con … tu restes chez toi

Résultat : SA MÈRE  de 71 ans à l’époque, opérée de la hanche qui devait se farcir le trajet à PIED pour aller chercher son 1er petit-fils à la maternelle + le gamin qui aurait dû venir chez moi ET le bébé né entre-temps.

J’ai croisé cette grand-mère un jour, qui m’a dit qu’elle avait été hospitalisée et ils ont été dans une ÉNORME MERDE pdt 2 mois de mémoire.

Triste pour cette mamie, adorable, dont son gendre un vrai CON,  mais HYPER satisfaite pour ce con !


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Alors les parents « oublient » qu’ils ont CMG + CREFIT D’IMPÔT

Ce qu’ils voient c’est le chèque ou virement qu’ils font en fin de mois.

Une fois un de mes employeurs me dit que ça lui faisait cher … je lui avais répondu qu’elle avait quand même 300€ de CMG puisqu’elle me faisait une capture d’écran + le Crédit d’impôt en janvier et juillet

« Ah … vous croyez »

« Bah OUI regardez votre déclaration à Pajemploi c’est mis NOIR SUR BLANC lorsque vous me faites une capture »

« Ah bon »

Et elle a une femme de ménage, un jardiner et une baby-sitter !

En tout 4 enfants. Bah t’en fais moins sinon …

Et tu ne vas pas 15 jours au ski, à Nice et 4 semaines au Brésil !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Août 2022)

Non mais ! Chantou faut pas la chercher ! She's back ! 🤩😃😂


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Je me rattrape Catie pas d’internet pdt 5 semaines ce qui était SUPER je l’avoue VRAIMENT 

Déconnexion totale 

Par contre aujourd’hui 3 dont 1 parti à midi. 

Donc j’ai le temps … de + 4 h de sieste et les 2 restants déjà partis. 👍


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Août 2022)

Ici pour l'instant 3 revenus sur 4. De gris dormeurs surtout le lundi ! Les siestes du weekend doivent être très aléatoires pour tous les 3 ! Donc journée traditionnellement trèeees calme chez Catie le lundi ...


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Août 2022)

Generalmetal ici c'est la campagne (petit village) cela vous ne voulez pas le comprendre vous qui êtes en ville mais on ne peut pas toutes déménager !!! je ne connais pas le tarif de toutes les collègues peut-être y en a t-il à plus de 3 euros qui sait ? j'ai essayé plus d'une fois les PE trouvent toujours quelque chose à redire ou alors les HM à 10% au lieu de 25% c'est comme çà ! trop tard pour moi ici presque plus d'ass mat parties à la retraite comme moi bientôt donc j'espère que celles qui vont rester augmenteront leur tarif mais çà j'en doute fort même dans la petite ville à 7 kms de chez moi ils ne font pas beaucoup plus que 3 euros alors vous voyez et comme les PE font toutes les listes pour trouver la moins chère aucune chance de pouvoir prendre 4.50 euros voir plus il faut habiter les très grandes villes pour pouvoir le faire à Orléans ils prennent de bons tarifs ... j'ai parfois été étonnée que dans des villes moyennes les tarifs n'étaient pas au-dessus de 3.50 euros alors on fait comment ? tant mieux pour celles qui gagnent bien leur vie je ne suis pas jalouse mais à revenir en AR je ne ferais pas ce métier bref voilà mon ressenti !!! et je ne le conseillerais surement pas ...


----------



## Cha 72 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans un patelin en campagne et l’année dernière, j’ai remarqué que les pe galéraient vraiment a trouver une assmat. Du coup, j’ai reçu mes tarifs… 
Ici mes collègues ne prennent pas plus de 3,00 de l’heure et moi je prends entre 3,50 et 3,70 (tout dépend du style du contrat…) et les pe ne fuient pas, au contraire! 
Je suis complète en moins de 1h quand j’ai de la place… 😊
N’hésitez pas à jouer sur l’offre et la demande, ça permet d’être payée à notre juste valeur et de faire un salaire correct (perso je bosse 12h par jour, je refuse d’être payer moins de 2000€ pour autant d’heure et de boulot!)


----------



## bidulle (31 Août 2022)

bonjour,

voici quelques nouvelles : j'ai donné le tarif que je souhaitais, donc bien plus haut que ce qui se pratique ici, ça avait l'air de convenir aux pe sur le coup, ils m'ont rappelé avec plusieurs jours de retard (j'étais absente et n'ont pas laissé de message) par rapport à ce qu'ils avaient promis pour me donner réponse, mais voilà en plusieurs jours j'ai eu le temps de bien réfléchir et de voir que ce contrat ne me convenait pas, surtout qu'ils pensent faire un engagelent réciproque en disant que ça ne coûte rien, sous entendu ça peut se rompre facilement !


----------



## Hermione1234 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes! Je poste rarement mais je pense que mon cas peu apporter un petit quelque chose.
Je ne travaille que sur des années incomplète de 43 semaine à ma demande (VAE Eje avec stages) et je ne travaille pas le mercredi car j'ai des impératifs perso. Je n'ai AUCUN mal à trouver des contrats. 
Je vis dans une commune de 1300 habitants avec bon nombre d'assmat aux alentours. J'ai actuellement 4 contrats, le plus petit est un contrat perisco 12h/semaine pendant l'école et 36h pdt les vacances scolaires, cet enfant est absent une semaine sur 2 (parents séparés) je prends 11euros brut de l'heure (au max du CMG). Pour mes autres contrats il s'agit de "petits contrats" entre 30h et 39h et je tourne autour de 5,30 euros brut de l'heure.
Tu pourras donc constater que je m'en sors plutôt bien malgré le nombre d'assmat aux alentours et mes contraintes perso. Je me fixe toujours un minimum de salaire par contrat pour m'en sortir et les parents le comprennent parfaitement. Il faut faire les calculs, parfois une hausse du taux n'impacte pas forcément énormément les parents alors que cela fait une différence de notre côté!
À réfléchir! N'oublies pas que nous ne sauvons peut-être pas des vies mais qu'elles sont entre nos mains pendant 10h par jour, que nous prenons soin de nos petits accueillis et que la sérénité de parents n'a presque pas de prix 😉


----------



## Hermione1234 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes! Je poste rarement mais je pense que mon cas peu apporter un petit quelque chose.
Je ne travaille que sur des années incomplète de 43 semaine à ma demande (VAE Eje avec stages) et je ne travaille pas le mercredi car j'ai des impératifs perso. Je n'ai AUCUN mal à trouver des contrats. 
Je vis dans une commune de 1300 habitants avec bon nombre d'assmat aux alentours. J'ai actuellement 4 contrats, le plus petit est un contrat perisco 12h/semaine pendant l'école et 36h pdt les vacances scolaires, cet enfant est absent une semaine sur 2 (parents séparés) je prends 11euros brut de l'heure (au max du CMG). Pour mes autres contrats il s'agit de "petits contrats" entre 30h et 39h et je tourne autour de 5,30 euros brut de l'heure.
Tu pourras donc constater que je m'en sors plutôt bien malgré le nombre d'assmat aux alentours et mes contraintes perso. Je me fixe toujours un minimum de salaire par contrat pour m'en sortir et les parents le comprennent parfaitement. Il faut faire les calculs, parfois une hausse du taux n'impacte pas forcément énormément les parents alors que cela fait une différence de notre côté!
À réfléchir! N'oublies pas que nous ne sauvons peut-être pas des vies mais qu'elles sont entre nos mains pendant 10h par jour, que nous prenons soin de nos petits accueillis et que la sérénité de parents n'a presque pas de prix 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Août 2022)

Bravo Cha 72 peut-être que ces PE là n'ont pas eu l'occasion de voir vos collègues moins chères donc çà passe si il y a pénurie d'ass mat !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Ou alors, elle à trouvé des parents à qui son projet d'accueil correspondait et qui privilégiait le feeling avec cet assmat.

Low coast ne veut pas dire qualité.

Heureusement que certains parents le savent. Et font ce qu'il faut pour que leurs enfants soient bien, heureux et épanouis, sans que le coût soit un obstacle.


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

> le plus petit est un contrat perisco 12h/semaine pendant l'école et 36h pdt les vacances scolaires, cet enfant est absent une semaine sur 2 (parents séparés) je prends *11euros brut de l'heure (au max du CMG)*


hermione1234  perso je dis super pour toi! tant que le PE est d accord et que l enfant est bien que demander de plus!


----------

